# "invinsible" mats!!!



## kendallj (Apr 22, 2007)

I brush my husky mix everynight no problem the brush glides over (its a deshedding thing called the defirminator or something) but today while I was absent mindeldy pulling shedding off her I saw that she had these really tight woven mats all over the place!! I immediately took a wide toothed comb and started to "detangle" them out and now her back end is practically bald!!! the mats are gone but there is little hair!! how long does it generally take a husky to grow back their hair?? I know its getting warmer so it prolly wont happen anytime soon... I'm just wondering also if I did the right thing "picking" them out like I did?? should I have taken her to a groomer?? I dunno I've only had her 2 weeks and where I got her seemed really nice so I wasn't thinking about matting!!! but yeah thanks in advance!!!


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

She'll be fine and the hair will grow back over the next few months. Just be sure that you keep up with the grooming from now on. My guess is that she may have been bathed before she was brushed either by you when you first got her or by the people that had her formerly.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

the furminators remove all the under coat out dont they so i take it ur not using that every time u groom ur dog right i would only use that once in a wile and stick to a good slicker brush and then a comb to make sure there are no tangles apearing if ur dog is a bit sparse in places brush gently and also kong make a brush its made out of rubber and they are grate i use it on all the big breeds like the gsd and huskys


----------



## sweetardnas1885 (May 10, 2007)

With huskies, it can sometimes take a while for the hair to grow back. Mine had a few hot spots and had to be shaved in those spots. It took close to 12 months or so for his coat to grow back properly.


----------

